# Voting Booth!



## Koori Renchuu (Nov 3, 2008)

Vote for either Obama, McCain or Nader.


----------



## Retsu (Nov 3, 2008)

If you're going to include Nader, why not include other major third-party candidates?


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Nov 3, 2008)

Obama.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Nov 3, 2008)

Obama-san ist meinen Bishie.

I can't vote anyway, but I give him my moral support.


----------



## S.K (Nov 3, 2008)

Everybody Knows! said:


> Woah 12 up to Obama... woah... Good thing Palin wasn't included.
> 
> It sort of depends, whether you want to pick Obama to save the world, or to pick Palin to see how funny the last 5 minutes would be.


----------



## Raichu Grunt (Nov 3, 2008)

Its a strange way to put it but...


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 3, 2008)

The Economist ran a "global election" for everyone to vote in.

Obama won 9000-some electoral votes to 200. If only the world could vote. >:(

eta: added Barr and McKinney
eta: wow I have never even heard of Chuck Baldwin. Let's add him anyway.


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 3, 2008)

Whats with the Obama worship? His economic plan will slow the economy! Seriously, McCain's plan will at least open up jobs, where Obama's plan is only giving the middle and low classes tax cuts.

I guess I made my point. McCain will lose the real election too, but he needs any support he can get. Yes, I paid more attention to the actual election so I know what I'm talking about, unlike last time.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 3, 2008)

> Whats with the Obama worship? His economic plan will slow the economy! Seriously, McCain's plan will at least open up jobs, where Obama's plan is only giving the middle and low classes tax cuts.


McCain's plan gives everyone a tax cut.
He wants to stay in Iraq, which, on top of being retarded because of the loss of lives and lack of reason to be there, wastes millions of dollars every day.
The two first things I could think about that suck about McCain's plan, and only because I can't be bothered to remember more simply because he's going to use Bush's plan, whcich sucked balls (as we can see quite clearly), and Obama has one very similar to Clinton's, whose era was one of the most economically prosperous for the US.

hurr durr


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 3, 2008)

> Whats with the Obama worship? His economic plan will slow the economy! Seriously, McCain's plan will at least open up jobs, where Obama's plan is only giving the middle and low classes tax cuts.


I like your glaring lack of supporting arguments. It's not like Obama's plan to punish companies that outsource work is going to create more jobs or anything. Also, how is giving the middle and low classes tax cuts in any way not a good thing?

McCain has no idea what he's going to do with the economy, is far too aggressive with foreign policy, and is against both abortion and samesex marriage.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 3, 2008)

mccain hates poor people


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 3, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> mccain hates poor people


This is pretty much what I am getting from it. The McCain campaign's wild criticism of Obama's "spread the wealth around" line makes no sense to me; what the fuck is wrong with spreading the wealth around? How is this anything but a good thing? Or is it because anything that even remotely suggests socialism is instantly viewed as BAD AND COMMUNIST AND NEVER TO BE ACCEPTED?


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 3, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> is against samesex marriage.


Really?



> Obama has one very similar to Clinton's, whose era was one of the most economically prosperous for the US.


Wasn't the economy already prosperous *before* he was elected?

Well, I agree with the foreign policy problem. However, the tax cuts are a problem. Though people will have more money, companies that provide jobs won't have as much as under McCain's plan, and thus fewer jobs will open up. In other words, Obama's is short term help, while McCain's is long term help.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 3, 2008)

> Really?


Yes.



> Wasn't the economy already prosperous before he was elected?


No. All the Republican presidents going back to Reagan at least have left the country worse off than it was (VPLJ, where's your handy reference image?).



> However, the tax cuts are a problem. Though people will have more money, companies that provide jobs won't have as much as under McCain's plan, and thus fewer jobs will open up. In other words, Obama's is short term help, while McCain's is long term help.


I think you may have made a mistake in this paragraph.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Nov 3, 2008)

> This is pretty much what I am getting from it. The McCain campaign's wild criticism of Obama's "spread the wealth around" line makes no sense to me; what the fuck is wrong with spreading the wealth around? How is this anything but a good thing? Or is it because anything that even remotely suggests socialism is instantly viewed as BAD AND COMMUNIST AND NEVER TO BE ACCEPTED?


but opal!

helping other people is WRONG and UN-AMERICAN and HEATHEN and stuff.


speaking as a citizen of the UK, I find it nearly impossible to think in the mindset of the average american - how could anyone be so opposed to basic living standards for every human being - the right to food, shelter, education and health? frankly, it's barbaric; even the victorians had more of a social conscience.

and furthermore, this is popular opinion in one of the richest, most influential countries in the world. no wonder so many people hate america. :/


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 3, 2008)

> Wasn't the economy already prosperous *before* he was elected?





opaltiger said:


> (VPLJ, where's your handy reference image?).


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 3, 2008)

Now, I'm sure that it had recovered before he was elected, so he just got credited with helping it recover. I may be wrong, but I'm pretty sure it did recover before he was elected.

I can't help but lol at that pic though.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 3, 2008)

oh yeah it's super easy to recover from *300 billion* dollars
and if bush sr. left his post with that much in deficit, how/when/who made it recover seeing as Bill Clinton became president immediately afterwards.


----------



## Retsu (Nov 3, 2008)

Remove my vote for Obama and give it to McKinney, please. She is awesome. >(

*Edit:* Thanks, opal. :D


----------



## Valor (Nov 4, 2008)

Voting in South Dakota is useless.

We're worth one bloody electoral vote, so it's not going to matter, and any issues involving the state (Our largest issue being a ban on abortion "Without medical reason") are going to be mostly religion-influenced.

Terrif.


----------



## Seritinajii (Nov 4, 2008)

Valor said:


> Voting in South Dakota is useless.
> 
> We're worth one bloody electoral vote,


Isn't it three?


----------



## Valor (Nov 4, 2008)

Er, yeah. It just feels like only one.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 4, 2008)

Noooooo! My white side! It taking over! I must vote for McC-

Obama. =D


----------



## Old Catch (Nov 4, 2008)

Ketsu said:


> Noooooo! My white side! It taking over! I must vote for McC-
> 
> Obama. =D


x3 

Obamma for me too.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Nov 4, 2008)

Obama.

The only problem that I have with him is the fact that he's giving much more tax benefits to the low classes, who barely pay taxes anyway. :o
edit: which, of course, isn't the biggest problem, and could be a lot worse

Also, I've decided that anyone who adopts/promotes adoption is communist. I mean, only hardcore commies would want to spread the kids around.


----------



## Ayame (Nov 4, 2008)

Obama, thanks.  
Third parties get overlooked, sadly.
Anyways, I can't vote, but at least my state is worth a heck of a lot- fifty-five.
I don't think I like that system.


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 4, 2008)

Whichever one will leave me to news that isn't thousands of miles away from my house fastest.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 4, 2008)

Obama, he has a great name.

Sadly that's all I can base my opinion on. I'll get a proper reason for any election I'm eligible for that I intend to vote in.


----------



## Ruby (Nov 4, 2008)

To make this thread more useful, why don't some of you who live in the US tell us who's more popular in your area?


----------



## spaekle (Nov 5, 2008)

Electoral-Vote.com puts my state (West Virginia) as "Strong GOP". There's quite a bit of Obama support in my area, but I live in the capital city. The rest is random backwoods people and the occasional Shoney's or Wal-Mart, so I can definitely see McCain winning my state. :[


----------



## Ayame (Nov 5, 2008)

Ruby said:


> To make this thread more useful, why don't some of you who live in the US tell us who's more popular in your area?


Alright, then.
Well, I live in Conservative City and generally Conservative County so I'd say McCain absolutely wins in this county (we do have a few Obama supporters) but in my whole state, Obama wins by a landslide.  
Yes, Firefox, believe it or not, Obama is his name.  You'll have to add that to your dictionary when he's president.


----------



## o_O (Nov 5, 2008)

In our school election today 55 people voted (Many didn't know about it), 44 went Obama, 9 went McCain, 1 for McKinney, and a write-in for the principal o_O
And we live in a rich place with a whole bunch of Republicans.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Nov 5, 2008)

Well despite a LOT of McCain/Palin signs, the majority of people in my area are going Obama. This pleases me. :D


----------



## Old Catch (Nov 5, 2008)

Ruby said:


> To make this thread more useful, why don't some of you who live in the US tell us who's more popular in your area?


Everyone in my area is voting for Obama. Those who didn't vote are rooting for him.

...One girl said she didn't know anything about either one (wtf? o.o;;) but she would vote for McCain because he's older and [theoretically] has more experience. Luckily, she was too lazy to register.


----------



## Ayame (Nov 5, 2008)

Obama will likely win, but the suspense is killing me!


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 5, 2008)

Obama is cool. :D

Don't know much about the non-Obama-McCain candidates, but realistically, there is no reason to vote for them, since we know they're not going to be elected. :/ It's just one less vote for whoever you think would be better out of the big two.

I always find it amusing how it seems that just about nobody who does not live in America would ever vote for the Republican candidates. A guy who lives in America and works with my dad positively ogled at this other associate of my dad's who is apparently the _only_ person he has ever met outside the US who liked George W. Bush.

Isn't there something wrong when your country has such a completely skewed view of elections compared to all the rest of the world?


----------



## Old Catch (Nov 5, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> Obama is cool. :D
> 
> Don't know much about the non-Obama-McCain candidates, but realistically, there is no reason to vote for them, since we know they're not going to be elected. :/ It's just one less vote for whoever you think would be better out of the big two.
> 
> ...


Yeah there is. I don't know why we're like this either... Maybe it's the totally stupid 'PROUD TO BE AN AMERICAN FUCK EVERYONE ELSE' idea that's so common among adults... 

But hey, Macedonia likes McCain; does that count for anything?


----------



## Zora of Termina (Nov 5, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> Isn't there something wrong when your country has such a completely skewed view of elections compared to all the rest of the world?


Yes, Butterfree. There is something VERY wrong when that happens.

In other news, Obama projected to take Illinois.
This makes me very happy :D


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 5, 2008)

Obama has done surprisingly well in my state. We haven't gone Democrat since the sixties.


----------



## Flora (Nov 5, 2008)

We had a mock election in my school. McCain won.

Then again we're all girl so it isn't really a fair projection.

Plus half the school didn't vote.


----------



## surskitty (Nov 5, 2008)

@whoever said 'Obama-san ist meinen Bishie.': asdfjkl;





Flora and Ashes said:


> Then again we're all girl so it isn't really a fair projection.


How does that work?


Nader, but Obama's okay.  I want some manjuu with Obama's face on it.  :(


----------



## Flora (Nov 5, 2008)

surskitty said:


> How does that work?


...I'm really not sure anymore.


----------



## eevee_em (Nov 5, 2008)

Ruby said:


> To make this thread more useful, why don't some of you who live in the US tell us who's more popular in your area?


I live in the biggest biggest battle-ground state in the country, and it shows. People's opinions are all over the place. I personally am rooting for McCain, mainly because I don't get how Obama can do all the things he promises _and_ give people tax cuts.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Nov 5, 2008)

Most of the older people support McCain, but there's a fair amount that supports Obama.

I can't wait for the results... because it's important and because it's part of my homework. :P


----------



## Pikachu (Nov 5, 2008)

BARACK OBAMA IS MY MAMA!

just kidding...

My vote goes to Barack Obama (obviously)


----------



## spaekle (Nov 5, 2008)

As of 9:00 EST: Obama 175 / McCain 70

I'm watching TV right now; this is really exciting. :D


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 5, 2008)

I wish I had a TV ;;

They're showing the results at one of the student bars, but I'd already gotten changed into my pajamas before I remembered. 
I rationalized my laziness by saying that whether I watch or not won't affect the outcome.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Nov 5, 2008)

Obama. Goes along with my plan for progressing the country.


----------



## Ayame (Nov 5, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> I wish I had a TV ;;
> 
> They're showing the results at one of the student bars, but I'd already gotten changed into my pajamas before I remembered.
> I rationalized my laziness by saying that whether I watch or not won't affect the outcome.


What, Danni?  
OF COURSE IT WILL!  YOU'RE RUINING OUR COUNTRY!


----------



## o_O (Nov 5, 2008)

Obama is projected to take California :D
But Democrats usually do, so nothing special.


----------



## Ayame (Nov 5, 2008)

o_O said:


> Obama is projected to take California :D
> But Democrats usually do, so nothing special.


Agreed.  :)  Do you live in California, or are you just happy because it counts for oodles of votes?


----------



## Cryssie (Nov 5, 2008)

Although I am a little lost when it comes to the gory details of politics, I find myself unable to stop keeping an eye on this page here. It's the electoral votes that decide it, right... ? If so: _mwee_.


----------



## o_O (Nov 5, 2008)

Yes, electoral votes decide it. And I live in southern California, in that place next to LA. 
And Obama has just captured Ohio!


----------



## Old Catch (Nov 5, 2008)

It is funny to me that Louisiana went to McCaine. I wonder if he'll do as much for them as the /last/ Republican president.

Hm... Obama's not doing so bad in Texas... damn you, North Dakota.

Um, I don't understand: How did New Mexico go to Obama if Mccain got more votes?


----------



## Ayame (Nov 5, 2008)

o_O said:


> Yes, electoral votes decide it. And I live in southern California, in that place next to LA.
> And Obama has just captured Ohio!


Oh, wow.  You live somewhat close to me.  :D
And not just in Oooohville.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 5, 2008)

So guys. Obama has won; I predict the networks will call it in the next ten minutes.

eta: wait shit CA doesn't close yet


----------



## o_O (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah, Obama won. No surprise.
California's definitely going blue, don't worry.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 5, 2008)

My point was that if CA has closed polls a half hour ago CNN would have been forced to call it for Obama.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Nov 5, 2008)

I feel sorry for McCain, to tell the truth. If Obama doesn't make it this time, he could run again. McCain... he's old. It sounds like he really loves the USA and believes he can do the best for it. I don't feel sorry enough for McCain to endorse him, but I imagine he must be feeling pretty unhappy.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Nov 5, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> My point was that if CA has closed polls a half hour ago CNN would have been forced to call it for Obama.


But it HASN'T closed yet. It's going to in the next half hour, according to the TV, but...

And trust me, I've been waiting for it all night for unspecified reasons.


----------



## Old Catch (Nov 5, 2008)

...Someone just said she didn't vote because she doesn't like either of them... She says if Obama gets elected, he will get us all blown up; "He's a fuckin' Muslim". 

What
The
Fuck


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 5, 2008)

Zora of Termina said:


> But it HASN'T closed yet. It's going to in the next half hour, according to the TV, but...
> 
> And trust me, I've been waiting for it all night for unspecified reasons.


Um, yes? Hence why I retracted my statement?


----------



## Zora of Termina (Nov 5, 2008)

...Yes, I only just noticed that. ><


----------



## o_O (Nov 5, 2008)

Random, but:
The CNN hologram thing was pretty cool X3


----------



## Zuu (Nov 5, 2008)

Everyone at my school... including 99% of my friends are endorsing McCain. The biggest reasons? here, I'll list them.

-- Obama is a Muslim.
-- McCain is older, and therefore wiser.
-- Spreading the wealth is dumb. This just means the lower class can sit on their asses while the middle class makes their money. We're going to be socialists.
-- Obama won't fulfill his promises and he keeps contradicting himself about his plans.
-- Palin's awesome!
-- Obama is _pro-fucking-abortion_. [Note "pro-abortion", not "pro-choice". luls?] Abortion is sick and wrong and should be il-fucking-legal. 
-- He isn't a Christian. Did I say that yet?
-- He's the Antichrist. You know, that man of Muslim descent from Revelations in the Bible? 

that's texas for you i guess


----------



## Ayame (Nov 5, 2008)

o_O said:


> Random, but:
> The CNN hologram thing was pretty cool X3


I saw that out of the corner out of my eye, but I thought I was imagining it and he was really there.  xD


----------



## Old Catch (Nov 5, 2008)

The thing I dont get is that there was all that fuss over his reverend and church.  Christians have reverends and churches; muslims do not. 

Palin... is awesome? In what possible way?


----------



## Ayame (Nov 5, 2008)

BiPolarBear said:


> The thing I dont get is that there was all that fuss over his reverend and church.  Christians have reverends and churches; muslims do not.
> 
> Palin... is awesome? In what possible way?


Oh, but he's secretly Muslim.  
But yeah, using BOTH those arguments is stupid.


----------



## o_O (Nov 5, 2008)

California's ending in a few seconds. Obama officially has it in the bag now.


----------



## Ayame (Nov 5, 2008)

HE DID IT HE DID IT HE DID IT -shot-
YES.


----------



## spaekle (Nov 5, 2008)

*OBAMA FREAKING DID IT! =D *

I'd jump up and down and cheer and throw confetti around my house, but my parents are upstairs shitting themselves and I don't feel like rubbing salt on their wounds. :[


----------



## Old Catch (Nov 5, 2008)

HE WON! I'm so happy!  :D


----------



## Zuu (Nov 5, 2008)

expected/10


----------



## o_O (Nov 5, 2008)

Hillary Clinton would have been the first woman as president. Obama would have been the first African-American. Cynthia McKinney would have been the first AFRICAN-AMERICAN AND WOMAN!
:D


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 5, 2008)

o_O said:


> Random, but:
> The CNN hologram thing was pretty cool X3


That was cool, yes.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Nov 5, 2008)

> @whoever said 'Obama-san ist meinen Bishie.': asdfjkl;


that would be me :3

anyway, thank you america; my faith in you has been restored. for a while, i had a worrying feeling that you guys would chicken out at the last minute, but you did it. :D

at seven this morning, my mum walked into my room and proudly announced "obama won". my breakfast cereal never tasted so good.


----------

